# Spero Dedes Hired as Lakers' PBP Radio Announcer



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Los Angeles Lakers, in a mouth-dropping move, are set to announce the hiring of NBA TV's Spero Dedes, a 26-year-old who did fill-in work last season on Nets broadcasts, as their new radio play-by-play voice, according to BenMaller.com radio-loving moles.

Dedes will replace Joel Myers who moved to the television side taking over for the fired Paul Sunderland.

The Lakers passed over Brian Wheeler, perhaps the NBA's best radio play-by-play voice, who grew up a Laker fan in Los Angeles. Wheeler reportedly will remain in Portland as the voice of the Trail Blazers.

http://benmaller.com


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers to name 26-year-old radio voice*

This guy works a lot on NBA TV and I think considering we are the Los Angeles Lakers we could have done better. For those of you who have NBA TV you will recognize him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers to name 26-year-old radio voice*

Dedes Hired as Lakers' Play-By-Play Radio Announcer










The Lakers and their flagship radio station, XTRA Sports 570, will announce today that Spero Dedes has been hired to replace Joel Meyers as the team's radio play-by-play announcer, The Times has learned.

It was announced last week that Meyers will move over to television play-by-play, replacing Paul Sunderland, whose contract was not renewed after three-plus seasons with the team.

Dedes, 26, is currently employed by NBA TV, a league-owned 24-hour channel. He served as host of the "NBA TV Insiders," which aired nightly on NBA TV during the season. He was also the host of "NBA TV Hardwood Classics," and did some play-by-play during the first round of the playoffs.

Dedes is a 2001 graduate of Fordham University, the school that produced legendary Dodger announcer Vin Scully.

Dedes began his broadcasting career with WFAN in New York and in 2001 was the radio voice of the Arena Football League's New Jersey Gladiators. He has since done fill-in play-by-play work for New York's YES Network.

A source told The Times that Dedes was among five finalists for the Laker job after a nationwide search. It finally came down to Dedes or Brian Wheeler, a Portland Trail Blazer announcer.

Meyers was the radio announcer the past two seasons, following a decision by the Lakers to no longer simulcast games on radio and television, something the Lakers had always done during Chick Hearn's long run with the team.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

He's also the "host" of the Lakers Dynasty series DVD set. He seems cool to me but it doesn't really make me any difference since I rarely listen to the games on the radio.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Announce Hiring of Spero Dedes as Radio Play-By-Play Announcer










EL SEGUNDO, June 30 -- The Los Angeles Lakers have signed Spero Dedes to a multi-year contract as play-by-play announcer for radio, it was announced today. Dedes will join former Lakers player Mychal Thompson who serves as color analyst on radio broadcasts which will be carried on XTRA Sports 570.

“I am elated to join the Lakers organization,” said Dedes. “This is one of the great jobs in all of sports and a tremendous franchise. I am looking forward to bringing the action into the homes and cars of Lakers fans throughout Southern California.”

Dedes was most recently the host of NBA TV's Hardwood Classics, and the NBA "Insiders" -- a nightly, live, 60-minute interview program dealing with "everything NBA." For the past two seasons, Dedes has handled NBA TV's First Round Playoff play-by-play duties as well.

Dedes, has served as the voice of the YES Network's collegiate sports coverage (football and basketball), and served as a fill in as YES' play-by-play announcer on Nets' telecasts behind Ian Eagle and as a studio host for the Yankees' and Nets' pre and postgame shows.

Dedes has been a play-by-play voice on CBS' coverage of NCAA men's college basketball and Westwood One's coverage of NCAA football and basketball. He has also called NFL action on FOX, and this past August was in Athens as a reporter/play-by-play announcer on NBC's coverage of the 2004 Summer Olympics.

Dedes, 26, began his broadcasting career at WFAN Radio in New York, where he handled 20/20 updates and served as the Jets' beat reporter. Also in 2001, Dedes was the radio voice of the Arena Football League's New Jersey Gladiators, working alongside WFAN's NFL expert, Steve Cohen.

The Paramus, N.J., native and 2001 Fordham graduate was the inaugural recipient of the Marty Glickman Award, given to the Fordham announcer who best exemplifies the standards set by the late sports broadcasting icon.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I dont think this guy is a very good announcer why is he getting so many oppurtunites.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

He is actually quite good.

He is pretty direct and does a fairly good job of describing the action on the floor.

He doesn't have much personality... but thats what the color guy is for.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I've only seen/heard him on the various shows he hosts on NBA TV, but I have no clue how he is on play-by-play. As a interviewer he's like Hacksaw on XTRA, seems to read a pre-written list of questions and never follows up on interesting answers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> I dont think this guy is a very good announcer why is he getting so many oppurtunites.


I feel the same way. It's obvious that he knows someone that got him some sweet gigs.


----------

